# Rhino: Finished pics w/Freehand



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I finally got around to taking a few pics of the completed Rhino that I was working on. I still have a display base to create for it but I thought that I would share these for now.


























C&C welcomed:victory:


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

WOW :shok:


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

The freehand looks good. How did you make the mud, is it the mig pigments?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's one detailed, well-used Rhino. Absolutely brilliant work DF, phenomenal detail.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

very nice work. +rep


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

soon as i saw the freehand i had the chorus of Pantera's "Cowboys From Hell" pop into my head. +rep.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Very very well done. Extremely good DF. And you say you're doing a base for it. I'm guessing it's gonna be really muddy/dirty.
Keep at it dude, all the best,
Dusty


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I said it when it was WIP, and I'll say it know. Just outstanding!!! 

I just love seeing your work. Your sir, are very talented.

Reaper


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Great Job!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

fallvictim said:


> The freehand looks good. How did you make the mud, is it the mig pigments?



No..., I used HorusReborn's recipe. Sand/baking soda/glue/ & static grass mixed together with a little paint added.

I don't know if he did a tutorial for this yet, but if not then this is the thread that he explained it on: Help with mud k:




Dusty's Corner said:


> Very very well done. Extremely good DF. And you say you're doing a base for it. I'm guessing it's gonna be really muddy/dirty.
> Keep at it dude, all the best,
> Dusty


That's the idea..., I have to get to work on this soon though. I only have a few weeks left to GD.


Thanks to all for the encouraging comments. I do appreciate it:victory:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing!!! I love the freehand, and all the weathering is beautiful! Have some rep!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice! + rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

:shok:...............................................

You make me eyes pop! :victory:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure if that is suppose to be a water droplet effect, but it looks a little odd. Other than that, pretty darn sweet rhino.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

asianavatar said:


> Not sure if that is suppose to be a water droplet effect, but it looks a little odd. Other than that, pretty darn sweet rhino.



It's a sort of 'bubbling paint' effect from being in a harsh environment. There were some mixed reviews on that effect early on in the project.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very Nice freehand and detail work! My only complaint is the water droplets - they look a little large imo.

Other than that, +Rep! Great work!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Guys, these pics don't come close to doing it justice, believe me. Fist and I had a game the other day and I got to look at this beauty up close. Just freakin amazing!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Its absolutley stunning DF, nothing short of it:clapping:

Is the first pic old btw? I think someone mentioned the "crack" in the smokelauncher somewhere and that seem to still haunt the Rhino :wink:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Guys, these pics don't come close to doing it justice, believe me. Fist and I had a game the other day and I got to look at this beauty up close. Just freakin amazing!


Thanks Wraith!



MaidenManiac said:


> Its absolutley stunning DF, nothing short of it:clapping:
> 
> Is the first pic old btw? I think someone mentioned the "crack" in the smokelauncher somewhere and that seem to still haunt the Rhino :wink:


...See Wraith's quote above...

I'll blame "the crack" on Wraith! He beat me up pretty bad in our game the other day:ireful2: (I can't be sure but I suspect that he threw it against the wall a few times when I wasn't looking:wink:


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome job + rep

I'm so amazingly bad with GS that good use of it always impresses me


----------



## Naravus (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I'm drooling now.
Fantastic work!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> I'll blame "the crack" on Wraith! He beat me up pretty bad in our game the other day:ireful2: (I can't be sure but I suspect that he threw it against the wall a few times when I wasn't looking:wink:


If you cant join them then beat them! 
...Uhm thats the way the saying goes right


----------



## Slaaneshkid (May 15, 2009)

WOW! i think you should enter it in the Golden daemon competition. Your work has inspired me to try some free hand work. Simply amazing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

love the paint bubble effect, looks very realistic for a painted effect,its a pretty brave choice too,not one i have seen before,everyone does chipped paint and rust but this is the first time i have seen bubbled paint.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Is this Loyalist or Chaos? :wink: Good paint job, BTW...


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

JB Mallus said:


> Is this Loyalist or Chaos? :wink: Good paint job, BTW...


Imperial Fist with Legion of the damned mixed in (Thus, the reason for the flames):wink:



bitsandkits said:


> love the paint bubble effect, looks very realistic for a painted effect,its a pretty brave choice too,not one i have seen before,everyone does chipped paint and rust but this is the first time i have seen bubbled paint.


Thanks! I'm glad you like it..., it has had mixed reviews so far. 



Slaaneshkid said:


> WOW! i think you should enter it in the Golden daemon competition. Your work has inspired me to try some free hand work. Simply amazing.


I'm hoping to send it to Toronto GD this year. (If all goes well:victory


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I was thinking about when you enter it Fist and the bubbles on the surface. Perhaps you should put some kind of text on the base that tells the looker that they are bubbles of paint in fact and not water droplets. Something like, I dunno, "Rhino with paint bubbles" or something, as that is obviously an ass title lol. Or perhaps even a warning sign on the base itself with "Warning: Acidic Atmosphere". Might help to prevent the judges from thinking it is a water drop effect....


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> ...Or perhaps even a warning sign on the base itself with "Warning: Acidic Atmosphere". Might help to prevent the judges from thinking it is a water drop effect....


A really good idea there. Will also if painted likewise tie the base to the vehicle in a natural way thus complementing oneotherk:

Looking forward to the final result:biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a few ideas for the base that I am hoping will 'explain' the effect. However..., when you see the rhino up close it doesn't seem to be so prevalent as when you look at a close up picture online. At least it seems that way to me :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bust a couple over to show rust underneath, like an old car, that should convey the effect. Plus a nice base will help as well. Might just be the pic but the radar from the top looks off and the seam in the grenade launcher will cost you on the judging. Before you enter it make sure all seam and mold lines are gone.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

bubble effect had me kind of confused too. 

that's one lucky rhino to have survived for so many battles ha, great artwork for sure.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Damn... That's all I can think to say...:shok:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

